# Sharm el shiekh international schools



## Sirvine (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi to everyone here.

I will be moving to Sharm el shiekh the end of this year. 
I have looked into the international schools in the area and have found 3. St josephs, Sharm British school and Sharm college. My daughter will be going into year 1 in September. 
Could I ask anyone who has any experience with any of these schools to reply to my post with some feedback/advice/recommendations

Thanks in advance for your replys x


----------

